# "Like, you know..."



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Andy Wang: True effin Warrior. Please rate out of 1-10. I kinda just threw it together, but I like the concept. Tis is in the sig.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

:laugh: Good stuff BP! Ill rate it a 7.5. Very creative!


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Its very unique! I havent seen any one do that before.. Good job.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Its one of the best things I've ever seen.


----------



## Blexxemen (Jan 5, 2007)

Nicely done brownpimp...i would rate it 8.5 its one of a kind sig and very unique also funny as well.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry it took me so long to see / respond to this BP!

"C'mon BJ man..." 
"Like you know..." 
"Seriously though man - like you know BJ" 
"You can't honestly say I didn't give it 100% percent" 
"I know I didn't listen...but you can't say I didn't put my heart into it..." 
"Like you know what I mean BJ? 
"Like...c'mon seriously man..." 
"I mean, c'mon bro...I wanna train too...." 
"I mean c'mon BJ...." 

*Andy Wang: True F-cking Crybaby*

Nice work bud. :thumb01:

*8/10*


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

It is low quality and the text isn't very good, though I like what it says and stuff. They don't show TUF here but I get the idea that is how he talks and that he's a bit of a whinger. So because of the creative-ness, 7/10? AFter seeing your T-Mac piece, I can see that you're pretty good, so this looks a bit like a lazy piece. I know you weren't exactly trying to make it super hot though but yeah.


----------



## raul21 (Dec 31, 2006)

8/10 for me keep it up.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

the text doesn't flow enough...it is very creative though
6/10


----------



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

hahahaha andy wang is such a bitch, id flip way worse then what penn did, penn didnt do shit in my opinion, id make andy cry just from yelling at him.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

solid 8..........becuase of the humor.......looks good man


----------

